# PUPPIES!!!!!!!



## chrispycrunch (May 11, 2012)

I made decision last July to get a V and have been anxiously awaiting a specific litter this spring. Well I just got word that there are 4 beautiful boys and 2 sweet little girls who are new to this world........and one of those boys will be mine!!!!!!!! I'm so excited and terrified all at the same time. Haha. 

Anyway, I know you guys all love puppy photos......so here's your fix (as well as mom and dad posted below)


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

OMG!!! Those puppies are BRAND NEW!! Soooo sweet. Thanks for sharing the pics!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

six new lives have just joined us !!! for you and your new boy - a lifetime of adventure is almost ready to begin - from PIKE & me - LET THE GAMES BEGIN !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Red and wrinkly, are my favorite kind of puppies.
They are beautiful.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Nice whoa... Last picture.


----------



## Vizsla13 (Feb 27, 2013)

Gorgeous


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Tiny red bundles of joy, the puppies are so adorable!!!


----------



## chrispycrunch (May 11, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the "likes" and comments. I am pretty much beside myself with excitement. It seems like I've been waiting FOREVER to hear from my breeder about puppies.

I have wanted a dog for the last 6 years......I have spend HOURS and HOURS researching and reading, driven hundreds of kms meeting with breeders of various breeds (Weimaraners, Rhodesian Ridgebacks, Brittany's, Dobermans) to see if they're the right match for me. Met with a number of owners of all of the different breeds......... none of them put the smile on my face that the Vizsla does. When I finally decided on the V and found the right breeder, the countdown began.......and time seemed to slow down. It really hasn't helped that EVERYONE I know has been asking me if I got my dog yet, or when I get my dog. Haha. I'm just so happy to finally have a date when the little wiener will finally come home!

I will be sure to keep this thread updated with photos as my breeder posts them.


----------



## GuthriesMom (Mar 15, 2013)

LOVE those wrinkly puppy pictures!! Reminds me of when my Guthrie was three weeks old, and I got to hold him for the first time! (I visited him three times after that) SO glad to hear you have spent so much time researching the right breed for you - how responsible!! As I am sure many have told you here, owning a Vizsla will bring you so much joy! I cannot imagine my life without Guthrie.

By the way - those are some GORGEOUS parents! Your boy is going to be super handsome!!


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

chrispycrunch, congrats on the birth of your son! They look absolutely perfect!

There is nothing better than the call to tell you that the puppies are here! But time will definitely SLOOWWW down even more in the next 8 weeks. Prepare to feel like a kid on Christmas the day leading up to picking your pup up, the drive home and the following weeks. The day we picked up our boy I felt like I was 12 years old again and had one of those "OMG! I get a puppy!!" moments like a child would have. It's the BEST feeling...next to the feel of those velvet, beautiful V ears!


----------



## simpletea (Mar 10, 2013)

Chrispy- I am in the same boat but I still have quite a while to wait. Congrats on the birth! Love the pictures


----------



## chrispycrunch (May 11, 2012)

More photos from the breeder today of the little wieners. 4 days old.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

They are precious!!


----------



## cleo (Mar 25, 2013)

Simply ADORABLE!!! You will see,...your life will revolve around him because YOU will be HIS life! It's the best feeling in the world!!!!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

You legend... thanks for sharing those.........    

I just love the look of the Dam. She is one great looking dog!!!!!!  

I just love Vizsla mothers, I still reckon they are one of the best K9 mums walking the earth. So much patience and love.......


----------



## GuthriesMom (Mar 15, 2013)

EEEEEEEEEEEEE!!! <----- That would be the noise I made, while looking at this pictures! Especially the last one, where they are cuddled up together in the corner! If I didn't have puppy fever before, I certainly do now!!!  Thank you for sharing!


----------



## chrispycrunch (May 11, 2012)

11 days old  Should be opening their eyes soon. According to the breeder, Vivaldi is currently on the playlist.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Those puppies look very well nourished and well cared for...  I especially loved the first and last pics (puppy mashup)!! Vivaldi is a good choice!


----------



## chrispycrunch (May 11, 2012)

Pups have their eyes open! Beautiful blue eyes.


----------



## chrispycrunch (May 11, 2012)

Hopefully you guys aren't getting sick of me posting puppy photos.... new ones today


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Personally, I don't see how anyone could ever get tired of looking at Vizsla puppies!!


----------



## chrispycrunch (May 11, 2012)

Perhaps not.

I just don't want to be "that guy" that's really excited about something......and annoying the heck out of everyone around him. Haha.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

yes,plus it up's your LIKE rate...............


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Darcy1311 said:


> yes,plus it up's your LIKE rate...............


I think you've found his true and clearly diabolical motive.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

einspänner said:


> Darcy1311 said:
> 
> 
> > yes,plus it up's your LIKE rate...............
> ...



Oh yes I certainly have..................  but alas not diabolical..


----------



## GuthriesMom (Mar 15, 2013)

Impossible to get tired or "annoyed" of V puppy pictures! You SHOULD be this excited! 

On a side note, I am totally "that girl" on Facebook - picture after picture of my Guthrie...and he's not even a puppy anymore. 

I can't wait until you get to bring your baby home! Here is a picture of Guthrie the evening he came home


----------



## chrispycrunch (May 11, 2012)

A few new photos from the breeder. I know it's only been a few days since I last posted, but I can't believe how quickly they are growing up and changing!

3 weeks old. Apparently they're just starting to walk around and get into trouble now.


----------



## EastBayer (Aug 17, 2012)

For the love of all that is holy, stop! Or I will get three more Vs and get in so much trouble!


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

Dont stop, theyre all fab, are you visiting them soon? I never got emotional when people showed me baby photos but hey show me V pups and its Awwwwwwwwww every time. Bet youre super excited now. ;D


----------



## chrispycrunch (May 11, 2012)

cooperman said:


> Dont stop, theyre all fab, are you visiting them soon? I never got emotional when people showed me baby photos but hey show me V pups and its Awwwwwwwwww every time. Bet youre super excited now. ;D


I'm actually not able to visit the pups. I wish I could. I'm in Western Canada and the breeder is located in Michigan. There are no more V-breeders in Western Canada....(at least that I can find or am aware of) There were two at one point, but they are both no longer breeding. I suppose I could fly out and visit the pups, but I have a lot to finish up at work right now before the little guy comes home so I can take some time off, and I'd rather put that trip money towards some of the essentials he'll be needing. So I basically just have to wait patiently for 5 more weeks before I get to smell the puppy breath.


----------



## Duffy (Apr 16, 2013)

new to the forum-waiting for my puppy. curious-my breeder is in Michigan also-who is yours? Beautiful puppies!


----------



## chrispycrunch (May 11, 2012)

Toldin Vizslas

http://www.toldin.com/


----------



## chrispycrunch (May 11, 2012)

Pups are 4 weeks old today  

Enjoy


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

duffy, who is your breeder in MI? Our boy came from MI this time last year but I know our boy's momma has a litter that's due to go home right about now. 

You can PM if you prefer.


----------



## Beachrat (Dec 1, 2010)

I am thinking from now on all pictures of puppies should come with a disclaimer, something to the effect: WARNING -- opening this link can cause swooning, a racing heart and the intense desire to get another VIZSLA.


----------



## SMG (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## chrispycrunch (May 11, 2012)

Photos from the breeder yesterday. 5 weeks old. Only 4 more weeks to go!!!


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Oh my goodness, the puppies are so adorable!

I want to become a professional V puppy cuddler


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

SHE IS STILL A PUP ;D


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Oh my goodness - the puppies are sooooo cute!! 

SkyyMax - if you figure out how to be a professional V puppy cuddler, please let me know, I'd like to get in on that


----------



## Duffy (Apr 16, 2013)

notified by my breeder-Sunrise Vizslas- puppies born April 19-should be ready in June! can't wait. any advice on what I need to do to get ready would be appreciated.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Some of Bailey's pups born April 11th. 5 girls and 1 boy.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

These posts make waiting two years for my next one tough. The right pup at the right time will make it worth the long wait.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

the SAD truth is this - a VVell bred V will V a puppy 4 life - allways exploring & allways wants 2 learn !!!!!!


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Hi there. I didn't expect to be getting a v puppy so soon after just learning about the breed and meeting some. Our litters are due May 22. Which means that our puppy will not be coming home until July..... still a long way off but I don't know whether we are getting a girl or a boy yet. Hopefully a girl but a boy would be nice too. I have names chosen already and hopefully this little puppy will fit Dharma or Axle. I share your excitement.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi, MCD, and welcome to the forums!! 

That does seem like a long wait... but well worth it. Cute names! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## chrispycrunch (May 11, 2012)

It's been too long since I've updated this. Wiley turned 8 weeks old yesterday and FINALLY gets to come home on Monday 

The first two photos are at 5-1/2 weeks. The last 4 are from Sunday @ 8 weeks.

I finally get to find out which one of the boys is going to be mine this Thursday or Friday.


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

duffy said:


> notified by my breeder-Sunrise Vizslas- puppies born April 19-should be ready in June! can't wait. any advice on what I need to do to get ready would be appreciated.


Duffy, if momma of this litter is Maggie then you'll have a brother/sister to our boy Haeden who was born 3/1 last year. dmp also has Aoife, one of Haeden's sisters. Congrats on your new little one.

Advice for you:
1) Get down on the floor at puppy-level and see if there is anything hanging, pointing out or potentially eye catching/interesting to a puppy. Then move it, change it or fix it because your pup will likely be drawn to it. Also, outlet covers aren't a bad idea for overly curious pups. It's better to be safe than sorry.
2) Search for a vet if you don't already have one. Then schedule your pup's first appointment within 24-48 hours of picking them up.
3) You'll need at least one bottle of Nature's Miracle Advanced Formula and plenty of paper towels for any accidents.
4) Pick up interactive toys for your pup to work with. The kong wobbler is a personal favorite, as are any other toys that hide food/treats and make the dog work for them. This will keep them busy and share at the same time.
5) Socialize your pup as early as you can - introduce them to new people, new animals, new things daily. Of course, make sure that where you take them and who/what you introduce them to is safe while they are still working on their shots.
6) Enroll in a puppy class as early on as you can to get going on basic commands, as well as getting them into new environments with new pups and people to socialize with. We found that this really helped to get our pup's personality to bloom, plus training wears them out!
7) Do any training in smaller sessions so your pup is able to focus and doesn't get overwhelmed.


----------

